# Aquarium Plant Paradise



## Dave Spencer (10 Jul 2007)

Has anybody got this book by Takashi Amano, and an opinion on it?

Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Jul 2007)

Too late! I have gone and bought it.

It contains a lot of the usual fare; beautiful tanks and excellent photography. The book goes in to aquascaping and putting together a tank a bit more than usual, but those with AquaJournals will find some of the pictures familiar.

There is a great looking tank on p.52/53 in my opinion, but Riccia is the in thing for me at the moment. Judging by the printing date on the book, it only leaves me ten years behind.  

Dave.


----------



## zig (12 Jul 2007)

Where did you buy it Dave, any bargains online?


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Jul 2007)

I got the book from Amazon, but I can`t remember what I paid for it because I ordered some other books also. I would say that it is not as  good as the Nature Aquarium World series of three books.

Dave.


----------



## zig (12 Jul 2007)

Ok cheers Dave probably buy it anyway, had my eye on it a while back.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Jul 2007)

Ive had this book for a number of years now. Its not that indepth, sorry to dissapoint.
The English aquajournal are far more informative than this book. 
Having said that ,it is a nice book to own, only very thin book.


----------



## fishgeek (13 Jul 2007)

are the english aqua journals available on back order?

andrew


----------



## CJ Castle (13 Jul 2007)

> are the english aqua journals available on back order?



I'm pretty sure they are...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Jul 2007)

Yes they are, looky here. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... Path=16_26

Volumes 33,34,35,36 and 38 are must buys, and all in English. The Janese versions are just as good for insparation.


----------



## Moss Man (14 Jul 2007)

I need to start getting some aquajournals. I will look into your recommendations Graeme.


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jul 2007)

Moss Man said:
			
		

> I need to start getting some aquajournals. I will look into your recommendations Graeme.


hi there, have you seen the web site called http://www.aquamoss.net its asite dedicated to moss growing. regards john.


----------



## oldwhitewood (19 Aug 2007)

I love the book itself but pretty much the more recent ADA catalogs have great info in them too. The Aquajournals, both english and japanese are amazing and I would recommend any of them. I have LOADS of aquajournals so if you want me to recommend some good ones around your specific area of interest please let me know.


----------

